# Tamara de Lempicka



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

View attachment 4081«Avevo un principio: non copiare mai. Crea uno stile nuovo, colori
chiari, luminosi; scopri l'eleganza nascosta nei tuoi modelli.»
View attachment 4082View attachment 4083


----------

